# spartan model 71



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Hey there fellow plumbers. I have a chance to buy a used snake and i figured i`d stop here to see what the experts felt about this machine also where would i get some parts for it. I would take any other advice on snake cleaning machines you may have. I have done drain cleaning in the past ,like 25 years ago . But now i have the opportunity to pick up some snake jobs, the rates are way up now.In my area a snake job could bring $225 to $400 smackers . So i can`t leave this part of business go unattended any longer. thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you mean the Spartan 81? If so I love mine.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

No, i think he sees a spartan 71 on ebay. I am not familiar with that model it must be old. I think it looks alot like the 300.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never seen one. I just checked ebay and it looks like a mix between a 300 and a 1065. It looks like it uses 300 drums but is belt driven like the 1065. It definately looks old but it's pretty cool looking. If that were local to me I'd check it outl If the cables are in good useable shape it's worth some $$.







paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Spartan claims to have repair parts for every machine they ever made. I'd call them up and make sure this includes the model 71. Terrible to have an older machine that's broke because the parts are out of stock.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I've never seen one. I just checked ebay and it looks like a mix between a 300 and a 1065. It looks like it uses 300 drums but is belt driven like the 1065. It definately looks old but it's pretty cool looking. If that were local to me I'd check it outl If the cables are in good useable shape it's worth some $$.


That's right on from what I know. I recently checked with our drain equipment supplier to see what he had for sale (used) and he had one of these in very good condition for $900(just to give you a ref. point). I haven't been down there to see it yet (I was looking for a 300), but I may go check it out.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like it has the electric foot switch. I would price the kit to covert to air and keep that cost in mind when or if buying.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Looks like it has the electric foot switch. I would price the kit to covert to air and keep that cost in mind when or if buying.


I prefer the electric foot switches over the air ones. I convert all my air foot switch rods to an electric switch.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I prefer the electric foot switches over the air ones. I convert all my air foot switch rods to an electric switch.


 
Interesting. Why do you prefer them?

I had to convert an old machine to air because a place we clean drains at wouldn't let us use an electric foot pedal.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Interesting. Why do you prefer them?
> 
> I had to convert an old machine to air because a place we clean drains at wouldn't let us use an electric foot pedal.


Air switches fail to easily, hose gets cut, bulb gets a leak. I even hate the fact when you shift your weight it can turn off at a critical time. If you electric pedals have a GFI cord they can not disallow you to use them. My electric cords uses a 9 volt battery and a home mad solid state relay. This way there is only 9 volts at the peddle. I UL tested and VDE (Europe's version of UL) tested my solid state realy it exceeds both their standards.


----------



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info. What is the best machine on the market right now for the money . Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

gordos610 said:


> Thanks guys for the info. What is the best machine on the market right now for the money . Thanks again :thumbup:


"Best" is going to come down to opinion. There are some good machines made by a few different companies. Spartan, General, Ridgid, Gorlitz, Mytana to name a few. Each of them has their staunch supporters. It's like asking who makes the best truck.



Paul


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Well just visit the Ridgid forum and there is one guy over there in particular who will tell you and anyone who will listen what the best machine is...heaven forbid others who prefer a different style of doing things.

It got so bad they had to create a forum just for that one item.

Oh and he's modest too...LOL

I got so tired of hearing about how great he and his machine were it made me search out other forums.

I'm sure he is good at what he does and has a ton of experience but just a wee bit overbearing...most of the time.

Seriously is he on the Ridgid payroll? (surely it's crossed your mind) As much as he pushes and as much time he is on the site I wonder(wonder how he has time for plumbing...:laughing.

All machines have their benefits and drawbacks...we use a combination of different types and brands.


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

I like spartan machines but have been using a gorlitz for the last year and it is a good machine to i think it comes done to how well you run the machine and no all the ins and outs of handling the cable,been cleaning sewers and drains for 30 years


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Rootster said:


> ...i think it comes done to how well you run the machine and no all the ins and outs of handling the cable


 
That is 100% correct. Any of the well known brands will do the job if you know what you're doing. I can clear a drain just as well with a Gorlitz or k-60 or my Spartan 300 but I prefer my Spartan. Other guys can say the same thing by switching out the brand names. Find something that's reliable and you're comfortable with and everything will work out in the end. :thumbsup:








paul


----------



## Rabbit (Dec 7, 2009)

I know its an old thread but i was wondering if the guy bought the 71. I have owned a total of 4 and am down to only 1 now. Some of the parts like the motor and such are same as the 1065 but the rest you have to fabricate yourself. Its probably the best drum machine ever made because its a tad heavier than a 300 with the same power of a 1065. Probably why Spartan stopped making them in the 70's no one was buying the 300 or 1065.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Rabbit said:


> I know its an old thread but i was wondering if the guy bought the 71. I have owned a total of 4 and am down to only 1 now. Some of the parts like the motor and such are same as the 1065 but the rest you have to fabricate yourself. Its probably the best drum machine ever made because its a tad heavier than a 300 with the same power of a 1065. Probably why Spartan stopped making them in the 70's no one was buying the 300 or 1065.



How about stopping in the intro forum and tell us about who you are.


----------

